# Change of visa status IN SA



## Orphanc (Apr 9, 2015)

Can somebody move it to south africa please? 
---
Dear Expats and Experts,

This visa application is really frustrating and annoying me, so I appreciate every advice. 

My situation is the following: I'm in SA with a study permit/visa and will graduate in October (non-SA-degree). There are different reasons, why I want to stay (most important my girlfriend). 

I had different job interviews and have finally now a job offer, so I want to change my study permit into a work visa. The company can provide or support me with critical skill visa or intra-company work visa.

My question is: can I change my visa in the country? 

The companies said no, every immigration agency says it is no problem. I called VFS, home affairs, my embassy and the SA embassy in my home country. Except the immigration agencies everybody told me I have to go back to my home country. Although the SA brassy have even a notice that you have to apply for change of status in SA with VFS.

Who is right? How can it be that nobody knows. I'm completely aware that you can't canye from a visitor visa to any other categories but can you with a study permit ?

The problem is also that my company is probably not good informed and they advice me to go back. They would pay for all the application and document fees, but I want to convince them to support me with my application in SA. Any suggestions? For example where can I get valid information / confirmation !


Thank you all so Much, Alex


----------



## Klipspringer (Feb 21, 2015)

The way I understand it is you cannot change either a study visa or a visitor visa within South Africa, you have to go back to your home country. Other types of visas can be changed in SA. I'm no expert though but this is what I have read from the experts a number of times on this forum. I hope somebody else will chime in as I am not 100% sure of this.


----------



## LegalMan (Dec 26, 2012)

Orphanc said:


> Can somebody move it to south africa please?
> ---
> Dear Expats and Experts,
> 
> ...


Hi Orphanc, 

Yes you can change the status from a study visa to any other visa category, provided you qualify for that visa and you submit your application 60 days before it is due to expire. 

My concern with the two work visa categories you mentioned (Critical and Intra-company).... Critical skills, you require a full membership registration with a professional body in conjunction with your profession. Most professional bodies require post qualification experience. Have you investigated this?
With an Intra-company transfer visa, you would need to have worked in the foreign company for longer than 6 months before qualifying for a visa. 

Is your girlfriend South African? Have you been together longer than 2 years?


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

There is now a new regulation that allows for a 1 yr work permit for people on study visas.It doesnt have hectic requirements.Recently read about it.Will check the link where I read it from and send to you.gimme your email if you dont mind




Orphanc said:


> Can somebody move it to south africa please?
> ---
> Dear Expats and Experts,
> 
> ...


----------



## Orphanc (Apr 9, 2015)

That would be so awesome, but i really doubt that. is it maybe only if you get a full south african degree? I heard it is easy to apply for a critical skills visa if you finished your PhD, but thats it. 

Yes would be glad to get your mail!


----------



## Icon (Jul 7, 2015)

you can email me on [email protected]



Orphanc said:


> That would be so awesome, but i really doubt that. is it maybe only if you get a full south african degree? I heard it is easy to apply for a critical skills visa if you finished your PhD, but thats it.
> 
> Yes would be glad to get your mail!


----------

